

Machine vs. Machine - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32978565

======
SimplyUseless
24 robotics teams are about to compete for $3.5m in a Pentagon-backed
competition.

A team from Google was a favorite to win, but has quit the contest because
they had concerns of the competition being linked to a military-backed event,
even though it is has a "humanitarian" theme.

